# LM3886T y fidelidad



## amadeus (Abr 2, 2007)

Hola a todos los foristas!!
les comento que armé un amplificador en base al circuito que podrán ver en este link:  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp50/index.htm

La cuestión es que al conectarlo, funciona relativamente "bien". El LM3886 levanta mucha temperatura, a pesar de haberle colocado un disipador de aluminio con grasa disipadora bastante grande que obtuve de una fuente de alimentacion para PC ATX. 
Además la fuerza de sonido no pracen los 50W que acusa el fabricante del LM3886T... mas bien se queda muy corto, diria unos 10 o 15W, y tiende a distorsionar. 
Lo alimenté con una fuente de + - 34.5V, 2A, tal cual especifica en la pagina de Pablin, para un circuito monofonico.  
Alguien sabe a que se pueden deber las falencias? 
Agredeceré mucho cualquier sugerencia. 
Saludos a todos!!


----------



## trevi_juanjoa (Abr 6, 2007)

hola te cuento que recién estoy armando el pcb pero por lo que se observa en esta foto el disipador debe ser mas que generoso aparte no te olvides de que pablin no es muy confiable busca data en otras paginas como  http://www.diyzone.net/diy/poweramp/the_birth_of_dz_lm3886.htm
http://hjem.get2net.dk/Lmps/LM3886T/
http://www.circuit.lt/?section=sch&page=lm3886t
es pero que te sirva un saludo trevi


----------



## amadeus (Abr 6, 2007)

Gracias trevi por tu respuesta. El circuito que está en la page de Pablin, también lo he visto en otras páginas y lo he hecho tal cual. Posiblemente me quedé corto con el disipador. Probaré con otro mucho mas grande, a ver si obtengo mejoras.
Saludos y gracias nuevamente!


----------



## trevi_juanjoa (Abr 9, 2007)

amadeus dijo:
			
		

> Gracias trevi por tu respuesta. El circuito que está en la page de Pablin, también lo he visto en otras páginas y lo he hecho tal cual. Posiblemente me quedé corto con el disipador. Probaré con otro mucho mas grande, a ver si obtengo mejoras.
> Saludos y gracias nuevamente!



hola que tal te fue con el ciruito no postiaste mas nada 

mira estos pcb poray te ayuden en algo


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 5, 2007)

Hola Juan Manuel, nos encontramos otra vez.
Te hago un par de preguntas:
¿Cuánto te salió el integrado? porque el único lugar que averigué me cobraba $50!!!
¿Podés poner el PVB en tamaño real, ya que el que se vé está muy agrandado?
Desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## trevi_juanjoa (May 9, 2007)

hola fran perdon por tardar tanto tiempo es que ando con mucho trabajo si me preguntas por el STK 4048 II me salio 25$ pesos arguentinos y el 4048 V 57$


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 10, 2007)

Gracias (yo pague 48 el II), pero estaba hablando del LM3886,
igual gracias y no te apures


----------



## DJ-AS (May 13, 2007)

Hola amigos, a mí me pasa exactamente lo mismo, armé el circuito de Pablín y la verdad no llega ni a palos a los 68w que debería tirar en 4ohms.
Hice lo que dijo el amigo Hugo, de invertir el capacitor de la pata 9 y es lo mismo.
Le estoy inyectando señal directamente de una Sound Blaster Audigy y alimentándolo con +36 -36.
Necesitará un pre?


----------



## trevi_juanjoa (May 14, 2007)

hola fran te cuento que el lm no me costo nada por que me lo regalo un excompañero de trabajo que se anoto en la pagina de national le mandaron unas revistas y dos LM3886T dos de otros que no me acuerdo el numero vos porias anotarte bueno ya me tengo que ir un saludo


----------



## ramiro_stone79 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hola a Todos, necesitaria un pocoo de ayuda. soy estudiante de electronica. y como proyecto final de primer año construí con un compañero un amplificador de audio stereo 100 RMS (50 W por canal) . Construimos uno cada uno. La etapa Pre-Amplificadora se basa en el circuito integrado LM3886. El tema es que al momento de probarlos los parlantes parecian funcionar pero no se amplificadorfico ninguna señal, lo hemos probado con un pre-amplificador, y sin pre; de ninguna manera funcionó. Los circuitos los sacamos de la siguiente página: http://es.geocities.com/allcircuits/amplificador50w2.htm ; quisiera saber SI ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR CON LO SIGUIENTE:

1) Si la pagina, que otorga los circuitos es fiable/confiable, 

2) Si en base a los circuitos, puede llegar a funcionar. 

3) Que tamaño debería ser el disipador para UN LM3886T 

4) Si conecto dos parlantes de 35 W en serie . ¿Superarian los 50 W para poder probar un canal, no?  


Ahí les dejo los circuitos,  y como me muestran la placa terminada y conexiones.


Desde Luego Muchas Gracias ! Esperare Sus Respuestas.


----------



## ramiro_stone79 (Nov 18, 2007)

Perdon, Quise decir qeu la etapa AMPLIFICADORA se basa en un LM3886T, no la PRE-amplificadora. 



Disculpen, y gracias!


----------



## zopilote (Nov 18, 2007)

Pues como proyecto deberian haber leido su datasheet del LM3886T y no cometer los tipicos errores tecnicos, primero deberias correguir la entrada N.I. no es el pin 9 sino el 10, otro caso tal es que muchos de estos integrados cuando salen malos de la fabrica, existen gente inescrupulosa que los venden a bajos precios.


----------



## ramiro_stone79 (Nov 18, 2007)

Me gustaria saber, a que te refieres con la entrada N.I.  

y otraa pregunta, puede no funcionar por una bobina que esta mal echa ?


----------



## strifecss (Dic 11, 2007)

perdonen que me meta en este tema que paso hace bastante... pero es que yo tengo gran admiracion por este PODEROSISIMO integrado de National... es un chip al que se le pude sacar mucho mas que los 68 W rms con los 0.004% de THD! (califica como Hi-End)

Antes que nada me presento, mi nombre es jose y amo el audio y odio la mentira (como la de los super cables de audio jaja) 

Felicito a la gente que postea en este foro que veo que tiene mucho conocimiento!

Bueno hablando de esta velleza de amp,  el LM3886, no se si sabian pero a este poderoso integrado se le pueden sacar algo asi como 300 w RMS! con 0.004% de THD sobre una carga de 4 ohms!

Es SUPER  estable y robusto!

ESO SI! ATENCION... necesita un IMPORTANTE... IMPORTANTE DISIPADOR jejeje..

les paso algo de data... busquen en interten el modelo bridged-paralleled power amplificadorfier y encuentran un monton BPA200 o BPA300

http://www.shine7.com/audio/bpa300.htm

Una data mas de este integrado... muchas marcas hi-end lo utilizan je... de no creer no?

aca les dejo el link de National sobre como sacar 200W RMS utilizando cuatro LM3886 en configuracion BPA http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-1192.pdf

Saludos y que lo disfruten


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 6, 2008)

ramiro_stone79 es bastante complejo el circuito que armaste, es mucho mas simple la hoja de datos, anda barbaro si esta bien armado
yo lo tengo andando con +/- 38 V y ni se queja, calienta nomas.

todos los que lo hayan armado x favor suban el PCB

me compre 2 mas a $38, consegui los TF


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 8, 2008)

ramiro

aparentemente la plaqueta esta mal...

te dejo una imagen como para que te guies de la que yo tengo andando


----------



## GRZOLTAN (Mar 10, 2008)

Bueno la respuesta es muy simple, si ustedes leen el pdf con la información estan usando un transformador con una etapa rectificadora que sube a +-36 pero ojo! esa tension es para colocar bafles con impedancias de 8 ohms! no de 4ohms es obvio que dicha sobre tension en esta impedancia generara un mal desempeño del integrado, ante todo lean los daton antes de armar algo, para mas información vean los grafiocos de tension versus potencia de salida para distintas impedancias. Y en cuanto a la disipacion es mejor poner disipadores mas grandes y no quedarse corto, aunque por lo visto no disipa tanto calor, como lo podria hacer un TDA.


----------



## ramiro_stone79 (Jun 6, 2008)

ivanutn:

podrias dejarme el circuito esquematico, y decirme si realmente ese funciona ?

espero la respuesta!


----------



## ramiro_stone79 (Jun 6, 2008)

a y si podrias decirme tambien con cuanto la alimentas. sii con 24+24  o alguna otrA ?


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 15, 2008)

se alimenta con:
+28 -28 para 4oms
+35 -35 para 8oms


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 15, 2008)

con un transformador de 24+24 rectificado t queda justo, y son muy buenos esos integrados. consumen 1,5 amper cada canal y provee unos 55 watts reales en 4 ohms con baja distorcion. son ideales por el tamaño el precio y la eficiencia, son de national.


----------



## ramiro_stone79 (Oct 18, 2008)

ivanutn: 
como le pusite la opcion de mute ? que valor tiene r3 y r2 . y la de cuantos watt r3 ?
espero tus respuestas con entusiasmo,
para empezar a hacer el circuito impreso, 
ya que trabajo con el orCad, 

desde ya gracias
ra mi RO


----------



## FABIAN PEREZ (Dic 31, 2009)

ramiro_stone79 dijo:


> Hola a Todos, necesitaria un pocoo de ayuda. soy estudiante de electronica. y como proyecto final de primer año construí con un compañero un amplificador de audio stereo 100 RMS (50 W por canal) . Construimos uno cada uno. La etapa Pre-Amplificadora se basa en el circuito integrado LM3886. El tema es que al momento de probarlos los parlantes parecian funcionar pero no se amplificadorfico ninguna señal, lo hemos probado con un pre-amplificador, y sin pre; de ninguna manera funcionó. Los circuitos los sacamos de la siguiente página: http://es.geocities.com/allcircuits/amplificador50w2.htm ; quisiera saber SI ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR CON LO SIGUIENTE:
> 
> 1) Si la pagina, que otorga los circuitos es fiable/confiable,
> 
> ...


Si armaste asi la placa esta mal porque para mi esta invertida al circuito impreso hay que imprimirlo al reves...


----------



## Fabiandp (Dic 31, 2009)

Hola a todos!
Hace unos días se daño una bocina amplificada marca Autec, la abrí para revisarla y me encontré con que trae un LM3886 y nunca lo había visto. Bueno el caso es que lo trae para amplificar los agudos y se escucha con bastante calidad y no calienta mucho. Voy a analizar como esta el diagrama ya que está algo compleja la PCB pero veré que puedo hacer y si me es posible postearé imágenes.


----------



## joelexel (Ene 4, 2010)

hola no se si me va  a responder alguien pero...

Me decidí por armar un amplificador con el legendario LM3886 es mas facil mas potente y económico q*UE* otros q*UE* vi, ayer termine de armarlo pero tuve un inconveniente, el ampli no funciona de ningún modo tengo una gran duda con el mute de este integrado ya que ni siquiera calienta esta muerto e hice todo muy prolijo y seguro por lo tanto no creo q*UE* lo aya quemado,lo tengo con 44 0 44 V y no anduvo lo prove con un trafo de 24 0 24  y tampoco tuve resultados, lo peor es que creo que soy el único en internet que tuvo este problema y no encuentro asistencia. En la fuente use unos condensadores de 3300uf no de 10000 esto tendrá algo que ver?? no se como hacer para pasarte el circuito que use pero si pones en google --> imagenes y buscas lm3886 es el tercero y quinto de la primer fila "integrado LM3886" "Etapa de potencia con" 

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...8.imageshack.us/img158/2301/lm3886compku3.jpg


http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...59.imageshack.us/img159/3233/lm3886pcbcq7.jpg


Si saben algo del tema mejor sino no hay problema capaz que conocen esta falla no se, o al ver el circuito se dan cuenta. 

Gracias amigos espero sus respuestas!!!


----------



## psychatog (Ene 6, 2010)

Seguro que el LM3886 es original? Si te lo vendieron increiblemente barato, posiblemete sea trucho.
Con los capacitores no hay problema, lo que si no es lo ideal, por lo menos ponele unos de 4700uF.
Primero probaria sacando el switch del Mute. No es necesario para que funcione el ampli.


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 6, 2010)

Lo ideal es mirar el .PDF de National, es muy pero muy claro! (y este integrado es EXCELENTE!)


----------



## joelexel (Ene 6, 2010)

si se desconecta el swich del mute osea si no entra v- en la pata num 8 el mute se mantiene osea no funciona o me equivoco?


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 6, 2010)

Si mal no recuerdo, la pata de mute debes usarla, porque si queda "al aire" el integrado queda en "MUTE".
Adicionalmente, fijate que podés poner una resistenccia y un capacitor, de manera que cuando alimentás el intergrado queda en "MUTE" por un instante, hasta que se carga el capacitor. De esa manera evitás que al alimentarlo (prenderlo) haga un golpe en el parlante.

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## psychatog (Ene 8, 2010)

Uh!!! Me mande un pifia horrible! Te pido disculpas


----------



## Zet@ (Ene 11, 2010)

Saludos, diseñé un circuito con este integrado, y me funcionó perfectamente. Lo que si es que la potencia que arroja es 55 Wrms en 4 Ohm y 30 Wrms en 8 Ohm.
La distorsion es bastante notable a maxima potencia.
Por lo demas es bantante bueno. Lo utilizé para un par de cajas de medios para poner sonido.


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 12, 2010)

Zet@ dijo:


> Saludos, diseñé un circuito con este integrado, y me funcionó perfectamente. Lo que si es que la potencia que arroja es 55 Wrms en 4 Ohm y 30 Wrms en 8 Ohm.
> La distorsion es bastante notable a maxima potencia.
> Por lo demas es bantante bueno. Lo utilizé para un par de cajas de medios para poner sonido.



Eso depende de la tensión de alimentación. Fijate en la página 14 del .PDF (fijate el adjunto), el gráfico de "Output Power vs Supply Voltage" (abajo de todo a la izquierda).
Si lo alimentás con unos 40 + 40 tira más de 50 Watt (según el gráfico, más de 80 Watt sobre 8 ohm con THD < 0.1%).
Yo lo tengo funcionando con un Selenium de 10' y "a oído" creo que pasa de 30 Watt, y hasta ahora no logré que distorsione (no me dá el volúmen de mi placa de sonido).
Cuando pueda le conecto un medidor que tengo hecho (tipo vúmetro), no sé qué tan exacto será pero es algo...

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## idem258 (Dic 17, 2011)

strifecss dijo:


> perdonen que me meta en este tema que paso hace bastante... pero es que yo tengo gran admiracion por este PODEROSISIMO integrado de National... es un chip al que se le pude sacar mucho mas que los 68 W rms con los 0.004% de THD! (califica como Hi-End)
> 
> Antes que nada me presento, mi nombre es jose y amo el audio y odio la mentira (como la de los super cables de audio jaja)
> 
> ...



y para hacerlo a 150, solo uso los tres integrados?


----------



## NEO101 (May 7, 2012)

Fijate el .pdf que adjunté algunos posts más arriba, especialmente el  AN-1192.pdf
¡Saludos!


----------



## sau (Jun 11, 2012)

he montado amplificador con lm3886t y funciona pero se calieta bastante sin carga lo alimento con +-39v con 8ohmios no se si es normal o tengo un problema gracias y saludos.


----------



## crimson (Jun 11, 2012)

Hola sau, bienvenido al Foro. Te comento, no es política del Foro crear temas nuevos cuando ya hay posts relacionados, es por una cuestión de mantner ordenado todo. Muevo tu pregunta a un hilo existente, por dos razones: una la que te comenté, y otra, la más importante, es que tu pregunta aparecerá en la bandeja de entrada de todos los foristas anotados en este tema, con lo que tendrás más posibilidades de respuesta que colgando una pregunta solitaria en medio de todos los temas.
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

sau dijo:


> he montado amplificador con lm3886t y funciona pero se calieta bastante sin carga lo alimento con +-39v con 8ohmios no se si es normal o tengo un problema gracias y saludos.


 

- ¿ Tiene buen disipador ? grande digo.

- ¿ Le pusiste el inductor de salida ? 22 espiras de alambre sobre una resistencia de 10 Ohms 2 Watts.

- ¿ Tiene una red Zobel a la salida ? --> 2,7 Ohms en serie con 0,1 uF a masa

Foto y diagrama que usaste no vendria mal para ayudarte mejor.

Saludos !


----------

